# Zurück zu alten Welten



## Ragria (19. August 2013)

Sei gegrüßt Freund/-in der entspannten Unterhaltung! ;-)

In diesem Beitrag möchten wir dich auf eine Idee aufmerksam machen. Diese Idee ist ein Projekt, welches den Gedanken einer Neuanfangs-Gilde, einer Levelstop-Gilde und einer ganz normalen Gilde in einem vereint.

Es gibt bereits einige Projekte dieser Art, worin liegt denn bei eurem Projekt der Unterschied?

Der Unterschied liegt vorrangig in dem Gemeinschaftsgedanken und ganz klar in der Kombination der 3 verschiedenen Gildentypen.

Wer kennt nicht die Gedanken &#8222;Früher war alles besser!&#8220; oder &#8222;Früher hatte die Community noch einen ganz anderen Stellenwert!&#8220;?!

Wir wollen diesen Gedanken aufgreifen, ihm entgegenwirken und die gute alte Zeit in die Gegenwart zurückholen, getreu dem Motto: &#8222;Zurück zu alten Werten...&#8220;.

Dass dies nicht zu 100 % geht ist natürlich jedem klar, doch, wenn man den Fokus auf den Gemeinschaftsgedanken legt und Levelstops zur Hilfe nimmt, dann kommt man diesem Ziel doch schon relativ nahe.

Was sind überhaupt Levelstops?

Der Spielhersteller ermöglicht uns Spielern, gegen eine geringe Goldgebühr im Spiel, den Zugewinn von Erfahrungspunkten auszuschalten, sodass man längere Zeit auf einem Level verweilen kann, ohne im Level aufzusteigen. Natürlich kann man den Vorgang auch jederzeit wieder umkehren und weiterleveln.

Worin besteht denn da der Sinn?
Nun, man tut das, um den alten Spielinhalt möglichst so zu erleben, wie es damals der Fall war. 60er Raids mit Level 60, 70er Raids mit Level 70, usw..

Ohne die Möglichkeit des Levelstops würde man nach einiger Zeit des Raidens im Level aufsteigen und die Herausforderung würde immer geringer werden bzw. der Spielspaß würde immer weniger werden.

Aha, Interessant! Aber woher weiß ich, ob dieses Projekt überhaupt was für mich ist?
Für dieses Projekt muss man kein Profi sein. Am besten geeignet dürfte das Projekt sein für: Neulinge, Wiedereinsteiger, Gelegenheitsspieler und Spieler die kurz vor ihrem WoW-Ruhestand stehen, es aber noch einmal wissen wollen.

-	Neulinge, weil sie hier die alten Raids so erleben, wie sie am meisten Spaß machen

-	Wiedereinsteiger, weil sie hier wieder gleitend in das Spiel finden können

-	Gelegenheitsspieler, weil sie hier immer Anschluss finden können

-	Spieler kurz vor ihrem WoW-Ruhestand, weil sie hier nochmal in Nostalgie schwelgen können

Wichtig dabei zu erwähnen ist, dass es sich bei den Spielern um Spieler handeln sollte, die wie wir den Gemeinschaftsgedanken wieder zum Leben erwecken und zurück zu alten Werten wollen.

Im Grunde genommen wird der gemütliche Feierabendspieler, der sich im Spiel entspannen und von seinem Arbeits-/Studien-/Schulalltag abschalten möchte, am meisten Spaß bei diesem Projekt haben.

Progressraider, hartgesottene RP-Lore-Fanatiker und andere Extrema sind von dem Projekt zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, werden aber bei den eigens dafür angelegten Projekten sicher eher ihren Spaß finden. ;-)

Und nun, wie lauten denn eigentlich die harten Fakten?

Die harten Fakten lauten wie folgt:

Zitat:Wann?

- Wir werden mit den Gildeneinladungen am 23.08.2013 um 19:00 Uhr starten und uns dann gemeinsam auf zum ersten Levelstop machen (Level 24).

Wo?
- Wir haben uns für den Server Antonidas entschieden, ein sehr gut bevölkerter PvE-Server, wo es keine Probleme mit der Mitspielersuche und Gankereien geben sollte.

Welche Fraktion?
- Wir werden für die Allianz ins Gefecht ziehen.

Und wie wird die Gilde heißen?

- Wir werden unter folgenden Gildennamen zusammen spielen:
<Revertigo> (von Revert-i-go, &#8222;Ich gehe zurück&#8230;!&#8220; bzw. &#8222;Zurück zu&#8230;!&#8220.


Hört sich Super an! Was muss ich tun, um Mitglied werden zu können?

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann freuen wir uns natürlich und bitten dich fürs erste, dich in unserem Forum zu registrieren, unsere Gildenregeln gründlich durchzulesen und, wenn du mit ihnen einverstanden bist, dich anschließend noch in unserem Vorstellungsforum vorzustellen, um einen ersten Eindruck von dir erhalten zu können. Alles Weitere wird sich dann finden.

Fein, dann tu ich das gleich mal!

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


Liebe Grüße
der Gildenrat von Revertigo

Die Registrierung sowie weitere Infos zum Projekt findest du hier:

Zitat:http://wowgilden.net/revertigo-forum


----------



## Sereza (19. August 2013)

Haha schöne Idee, da postet man zur gleichen Zeit eine gleiche Idee =)
Wär sofort dabei wenn ihr nicht auf Ally Seite wärt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Ragria (19. August 2013)

Manchmal kommt es so^^...
Jaja die Alli Seite... ich musste auch erst überzeugt werden*g.
Dir auch viel Erfolg...


----------



## Sereza (19. August 2013)

Hab mir grad eure Hp angeschaut und alles nochmal genau durch gelesen und es klingt wirklich gut struckturiert!
Ich denke ich werd meinen Thread löschen und hoffen bei euch aufgenommen zu werden =)?!


----------



## Ragria (19. August 2013)

Wir würden uns freuen


----------



## Sereza (19. August 2013)

Dann mal bitte bei euch freischalten =)


----------



## Adorea (19. August 2013)

Na Ragro ^^

Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Projekt!

Lg, 
Ein alter Bekannter


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (20. August 2013)

Eine echt nette idde 
hört sich super an
vll mach ich auch mit


----------



## Serafyn (22. August 2013)

Klingt alles sehr erfrischend in den heutigen Zeiten


----------



## Sereza (22. August 2013)

-Tagespush-
Läuft bislang alles wunderbar an, viele nette Leute und wir suchen noch weiter =)


----------



## atomzwerg123 (22. August 2013)

Gibt es die funktion nicht schon im Spiel ?!?


----------

